

Ask HN: Who's Looking for Co-Founders? - kvnn

I suggest a monthly post similar to "Who's Hiring?".<p>What do you think?
======
mootothemax
I think this is a very difficult problem to solve. I would _love_ to team up
with the right person, who has real, credible business skills.

However, I think this is just as difficult, if not more so, as a talented
business guy looking for a programmer to partner up with.

There is definitely cross-over between the two; having a programmer co-founder
that you can't take long to sales meetings is an opportunity lost. And if you
can't discuss difficult problems with your business founder, you're also
missing out. I fondly remember, several years ago, sitting down with my boss
and explaining to him the problem I was working on at the time, and how, if I
explained it without any technical mumbo-jumbo, he'd come up with solutions I
hadn't thought of. That was really productive, and deeply satisfying for both
of us.

I suppose where I'm going with this is that I think looking for co-founder
should take more from the dating world than from the hiring world. Have a few
meetings up front, test the waters with a few small projects before leaping in
to bed together. Because let's face it: co-founding is another form of
marriage.

~~~
guero
I couldn't agree more with the dating analogy. I met my gf on match.com and
years later was looking for a co-founder. I couldn't find one at first, and my
focus became the 'co-founder finding problem'. Applying that analogy, out came
www.founder2be.com which has taken on a life of its own :) Best of success to
you!

------
helen842000
If you're a developer working on a project & would like some help with it,
please let me know. I have some coding experience but mainly my background is
in technical & customer support & product development.

I guess this would be ideal for a developer that wants to focus on new
features & updates & not the business side. I think it would be a fair swap in
exchange for some friendly development advice & tips when I get stuck on my
own projects.

I think this kind of exchange is a good starting point for anyone looking for
a potential co-founder as it may lead to joint ventures.

Anyone interested, my email is in my profile.

------
kvnn
Los Angeles, CA Remote okay \---------------

I'm a Python / JS developer in Los Angeles building an action-sports startup
(Strava meets Meetup).

Wireframes are 80% complete, and we're currently looking for a co-founder who
can help build the iOS app.

We have good (not yet great) monetization plans and a very solid wireframe
(50%, 23 pages pen and paper).

I have extremely potent early-adopter ties and multiple paths to funding.

If you have any interest, please don't hesitate to reach out:

Kevin Riggen kriggen@gmail.com 661.600.6830

LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/pub/kevin-riggen/28/447/602>

GitHub: <http://github.com/kvnn>

~~~
whichdan
Your LinkedIn link is broken.

~~~
kvnn
Thank you.

------
jamesjguthrie
I'm in the same boat as "mootothemax" - I would also _love_ to team up with
the right co-founder. Though, I'd want us both to do the tech and business
work.

I'm not actively looking because I'm going to attempt to do the business work
after I finish building my MVP.

~~~
jamesjguthrie
Hell, if you want to contact me about the possibility of teaming up then
details are on my profile.

------
andrewhillman
Good idea, just follow through w/ monthly postings and it should take off.
It's up to you. Go for it.

